# First book you ever read on Kindle?



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

I just published on my blog a quick post on the first Kindle book I ever read. Thought it might make an interesting thread here.

That book was _The Way Forward_ and it was written by a former co-worker. That's how I came to really learn about Kindle (in late August). I downloaded the free app for my BlackBerry, read the book, published my own in October and the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Believe it or not it was _The Lightning Thief_ by Rick Riordan, lol.


----------



## Andrew Kaufman (Jun 16, 2010)

Bones by Jan Burke


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Karen McQuestion's _Favorite._


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

MURAQABA:Art and Science of Sufi Meditation by Khwaja Shamsuddin Azeemi


----------



## Dan McGirt (Sep 25, 2010)

I just got my Kindle last week! So, not counting the user's guide ... the first book I bought was the (Kindle-only) horror novel Draculas by J.A. Konrath, F. Paul Wilson, Blake Crouch & Jeff Strand ... I haven't finished reading it yet, but it's a safe bet it will be the first.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> Believe it or not it was _The Lightning Thief_ by Rick Riordan, lol.


Me too. Haha.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

First book I read on my Kindle: _Kindle User's Guide_. 

The first book I purchased for my Kindle was:


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

My first:

The Magicians, by Lev Grossman


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

I didn't need no stinkin' _Kindle Users' Guide_!!! I just jumped in!  (Of course, I did sneak some peeks later...)

But, the first real book I read was _The Red Cross of Gold:. The Knight of Death_ by Brendan Carroll. I even ended up using that for one of my first reviews on SyriaSays.com.

Great book and awesome series!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

It was the first Freebie I bought from Amazon. I'm not a football person, but I really enjoyed this book. It was very interesting.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Kim Stanley Robinson's _Red Mars_.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

> I didn't need no stinkin' Kindle Users' Guide!!! I just jumped in!


I mostly used the Users' Guide when I was trying to figure out how to "turn on the light" and "put my books on folders."  I got my K2 before the software update that let you make collections.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Powerless: The Synthesis


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Geez  its  been a long time - but my first was  Executive Privilege by Phillip Margolin..


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Sandman Slim.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Ken Follet's World Without End... it had just come out and I read the dtb version of Pillars of the Earth while I was on the waiting list for the original kk.


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde.  An old favorite that is a quick read.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

My first was Stephen King's _UR_.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

I actually had to dig back through my blog for this one...

Aimee Bender's _The Particular Sadness of Lemon Cake_.

I love it to death but can't reread it. The first run-through left me depressed for a week.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Don't remember for 100% sure but it was probably The Way of Shadows by Brent Weeks, that or Boned Crossed by Patricia Briggs.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't remember for certain, but the earliest that I can think of was _A Game of Thrones_ by G. R. R. Martin.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

The first book that I read on my Kindle 2 was _The Historian_, by Elizabeth Kostova. I had been trying to read it for a long time, as it was very good, but the book was huge and too heavy to carry around or read comfortably. Once I got my Kindle, the size of the book was no longer an issue.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

_The Palace of Illusions_ by Chitra Banerjee Divakaruni

N


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

Stephen Kings UR....I read it in one sitting on someone else's Kindle while traveling. As soon as I got to a computer I ordered one for myself


----------



## bookmonster (Mar 31, 2010)

J.D. Robb's Naked In Death


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

_A Storm of Swords_ by George R. R. Martin was my first book on Kindle. It was great not having to lug the hardcover to work to read on my breaks.


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

No sure one of these two: Soul Identity by Dennis Batchelder or Remix by Lexi Revellian


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Can't remember, think it may have been "They're Watching" by Gregg Hurwitz, or possible "Patient Zero" by Jonathan Maberry.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I had to check my Kindle account at Amazon to be sure. The first book I downloaded was The Help, which I STILL haven't managed to read - just can't seem to settle down to it, and after discovering all the free and low-priced books, I have many titles to distract me!

The first book I read was free at the time, but now it's $6.40. A great feel-good read and a great introductory kindle experience for me!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Darkfever by Karen Marie Moning


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

The first book I downloaded on my current Kindle was IDENTITY CRISIS by Debbi Mack. Great story and great price.
L.J.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm almost embarrassed to say because everyone hates him so much but it was _The Lost Symbol_ by Dan Brown. It wasn't very good. My husband was reading it after me and we were laughing over some repetitive descriptions and that's when I discovered the search function on the Kindle. Brown had used the words "elegant black man" five different times to describe the same character.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

_Mercury Falls_ by Robert Kroese


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

_Shanghai Girls_, by Lisa See.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> Believe it or not it was _The Lightning Thief_ by Rick Riordan, lol.


LOL, my first Kindle book was _The Last Olympian_! Great series.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

_Water for Elephants_ by Sara Gruen - still one of my favorites


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I think my first one was _Are You There, Vodka? It's Me, Chelsea_ by Chelsea Handler.



I bought 4 on my first run through the kindle store and I think that was the first I read.....


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I think it was Empress by Karen Miller. I didn't care for it, but I kept reading, hoping the protagonist would redeem herself somehow. Then I read A Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

First one was the Kindles Docs, Then probably books on how to plublish on the Kindle.

Then my books to see how they appeared on the Kindle.  

Lambert


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

The Road  by Cormac McCarthy.  Bought it before my Kindle arrived and started reading it as soon as I got it.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

_The Third Condition _ by Richard Gilbert followed by _Soul Identity _ by Dennis Batchelder.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Hitchhickers guide to the galaxy by D. Adams


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Daniel Pyle said:


> My first was Stephen King's _UR_.


That was mine also. Followed by Killed by a Kindle.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

This thread had me going into "Manage your Kindle" on Amazon and looking back through my long list of books purchased - _frightening_! The first book I bought on Kindle was *The Great Gatsby* followed by *The Mersey Sound* and *Othello*.


----------



## Taborcarn (Dec 15, 2009)

The Girl Who Played with Fire by Stieg Larrson


----------



## bbeck (Dec 9, 2010)

Stephen King's Under the Globe will be my first book on the Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

My First,

The Passage by Justin Cronin


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)




----------

